# Thin Displays as Wristbands



## Dame (Oct 15, 2010)

*Holy crap this is cool!*



> The U.S. Army is evaluating full-color flexible displays that can be worn on the wrist.
> By Katherine Bourzac
> FRIDAY, OCTOBER 15, 2010
> 
> ...


Full story: http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/26537/?a=f


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool, GPS and other technologies on a low power wrist band.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2010)

This means Joe will never have to be without his porn when he's away from home :)


----------



## AWP (Oct 15, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> This means Joe will never have to be without his porn when he's away from home :)


 
Beat me to it. :)

Besides, a Toughbook with VLC can store and display a lot of porn......in theory.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 15, 2010)

They would be better off giving Joe a mil grade iPhone with a nylon sleeve worn on the wristor just in his pocket/pouch... You could run all kinds of shit off of iPhons, hell Falcon view, GPS, real time texting, calling and the ability to get on the net to use other programs. Have apps for SITREP/SPOT, 9 line, UXO/IED reports and documenting/logging evidence or site exploit.... Fucking endless uses and it's already on the market.....But nope not for the Army, we need something 20 time larger in size that we wear in a back back with 20 lbs of batt's and wire and shit...

How fucking cools would be to have an app for CAS, with drop/drag menu?


----------



## Dame (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, OK, fine. You guys are just ruining all my fun.  You all go buy iPhones and I'LL take one of these.
(I wonder if I can bedazzle it?)   Bahahahaha!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 15, 2010)

OMG!!! BEDAZZLE!!!! <------- Said in high pitched gay boy voice... 


I was just pointing out that some of the stuff that comes out in the military as the new tactacool gear is normally about 20 steps behind what most 15 year olds are using to text with at high school. :doh:


----------



## Dame (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, I know.  But this one is like bendy and everything.  Won't break if you drop it.
But I love the high pitched gay boy voice.  I think the frequency is curing my headache. ;)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 16, 2010)

Next thing ya know, they'll want a USB port on it. Then a 5Gb RAM and a 900 Gb HDD. Then a 10 megapixel camera with 20X zoom. Then touchscreen. Then video conferencing. Then built-in VHF/UHF radios. Then biometric scanner. Then Google Earth. Then access to Shadow Spear. Then mini hydraulics. A solar panel. Built-in sat phone. Frequency jammers. Ice cream. Some soap and toothpaste.

Fuck, the possibilities are endless...


----------



## ShockWave (Oct 16, 2010)

I like the point made about having Iphones do all of this crazy and cool stuff. My question about this idea is: If the army was to develop apps for IED reports or whatever, would it be something that would send it automatically to higher-ups or a command center or something? If so, what would keep young stupid people(such as me) from downloading the app and sending in fake ones all the time just to mess with the government?

Now, about that flexible armband thing. I know there is a system used by the military to show where all the friendly forces are, and certain people on the battlefield can mark where enemies are. Do you guys think this wristband screen could work on that system so that anyone who has it on can just look down and see a map of the region that includes friendly/hostile force indicators. Or would this only be more of a GPS type of item?
I know that since it is a prototype nobody in here is gonna know all of it's capabilities, but I would like to hear your thoughts and opinions about it.


----------



## AWP (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmm...an iPhhone with an encryption sleeve and the ability to charge from a vehicle or from a 5590/ 390/ whateverisusedthesedays tied into your SATCOM or ASIPs.

That has possibilities. SOF has...a little, black radio (despite the age of said radio) I won't go into with a few of those features.

Engineers will screw it up. Count on it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Hmm...an iPhhone with an encryption sleeve and the ability to charge from a vehicle or from a 5590/ 390/ whateverisusedthesedays tied into your SATCOM or ASIPs.
> 
> That has possibilities. SOF has...a little, black radio (despite the age of said radio) I won't go into with a few of those features.
> 
> Engineers will screw it up. Count on it.



If your talkin about the lil black box that works with the 150's, that thingy sucks donky balls... I would be shocked if SOF is not running some kind of a iPhone type doodad. But I agree some Tech Engineer would fuck it up just so they could have repeat buisness to fix it. :doh:


----------



## buffalo61 (Oct 16, 2010)

We were just talking about something like this the other day.  The system we use now is just too bulky, you can't even fit it in your cargo pocket.  I like the I-Phone idea.  The idea that we had come up with was an I-Phone sized communication terminal with built in, auto locating GPS, that would display a track into whatever server they are using for track feeds, with real time locations.   And a smaller laser range finder/designator, possibly built into said device, eliminating the need for wires and seperate pieces of equipment.  Calling in CAS or Fire Support would be a breeze and way more timely than it is now.  Charging would be simple, they already sell solar strips that could keep the thing powered all day long, you would just need enough battery life to get you through the dark hours. 

The technology is there, and the possibilities are endless.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 16, 2010)

And while Joe is using it, heads-down and paying too much attention to entering data (or watching porn), some Afghani with a rock is going to come up behind him and bash in his head.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 16, 2010)

0699 said:


> And while Joe is using it, heads-down and paying too much attention to entering data (or watching porn), some Afghani with a rock is going to come up behind him and bash in his head.


Im just a silly civilian but I thought the same!


----------



## buffalo61 (Oct 16, 2010)

0699 said:


> And while Joe is using it, heads-down and paying too much attention to entering data (or watching porn), some Afghani with a rock is going to come up behind him and bash in his head.


 
You old salt dogs are all the same.  Especially you guys from the old "jump club" ANGLICO.  Afraid of technology.  You wouldn't happen to know the DMA would you?

It wouldn't be much different than a JTAC/FAC/FO breaking out his map and protractor and pens to work up the data for a mission.  Now it is expedited because it is all done on the screen and sent digitally to whatever platform (if capable), or voice.  Less gear to worry about getting in the way.  Plus, there will only be one guy on a team using it, so the rest of the team will have his six.  If an Afghani is able to get that close to bash heads, the team has more to worry about than what they are using to generate fire support or a medevac (or what source their porn is coming from).


----------



## 0699 (Oct 16, 2010)

buffalo61 said:


> You old salt dogs are all the same.  Especially you guys from the old "jump club" ANGLICO.  *Afraid of technology*.  You wouldn't happen to know the DMA would you?
> 
> It wouldn't be much different than a JTAC/FAC/FO breaking out his map and protractor and pens to work up the data for a mission.  Now it is expedited because it is all done on the screen and sent digitally to whatever platform (if capable), or voice.  Less gear to worry about getting in the way.  Plus, there will only be one guy on a team using it, so the rest of the team will have his six.  If an Afghani is able to get that close to bash heads, the team has more to worry about than what they are using to generate fire support or a medevac (or what source their porn is coming from).


 
I find it pretty damn funny that you say I'm afraid of technology, based on what I do for a living. 

Trust me, I hear and understand what you're saying.  There are benefits to technology.  But there's also an over-reliance on technology; seen it myself.  Leaders REALLY have to figure out what is needed AND why it benefits us over what we have.  Too often we run out to get the latest & greatest gadget without spending the time determining benefit vs. cost vs. requirement.

The basics always work; that's why they're the basics.  And you have to train to be proficient in them.  Constant reliance in tech gizmos reduces ability to perform the basics.  I've (no shit) seen leaders say we don't need a "no comms" plan since we have mulitple means of comms back to the CP (tacsat, HF, Iridium, etc), then when the shit hits the fan no one knows what to do.  Old school, we ALWAYS had a "no comms" plan and relied on the senior man present to execute.  Also seen leaders depat the FOB w/o map, protractor, & compass, because they have BFTs and GPSs.


----------



## buffalo61 (Oct 17, 2010)

0699 said:


> I find it pretty damn funny that you say *I'm afraid of technology*, based on what I do for a living.
> 
> Trust me, I hear and understand what you're saying.  There are benefits to technology.  But there's also an over-reliance on technology; seen it myself.  Leaders REALLY have to figure out what is needed AND why it benefits us over what we have.  Too often we run out to get the latest & greatest gadget without spending the time determining benefit vs. cost vs. requirement.
> 
> The basics always work; that's why they're the basics.  And you have to train to be proficient in them.  Constant reliance in tech gizmos reduces ability to perform the basics.  I've (no shit) seen leaders say we don't need a "no comms" plan since we have mulitple means of comms back to the CP (tacsat, HF, Iridium, etc), then when the shit hits the fan no one knows what to do.  Old school, we ALWAYS had a "no comms" plan and relied on the senior man present to execute.  Also seen leaders depat the FOB w/o map, protractor, & compass, because they have BFTs and GPSs.


 
LOL, not saying _you_ are afraid of technology, I was referring to your generation (old Corps).  

I also see what you are saying about the reliance in technology.  We see it every day, especially over here.  GPS has become the complete norm, but give a Marine a map and a compass and tell him to get from point A to point B and a majority of Marines wouldn't be able to do it at all.  

IMHO, along with the technology there should be extra emphasis on training and proficiency of the basics.  If a Marine or Soldier is going to be navigating with a GPS, he (or she) should be proficient in navigating with a compass and a map.

The technology is out there, we just need to harness it to our advantage.  We have small devices that can talk all the way around the world, take and send pictures and video, and can be carried in our pocket, with the battery lasting between 12 - 24 hours.  But I have to carry a radio on my back that can only talk a couple of miles on a good day, and I have to carry extra batteries that weigh a ton, and last a fraction of the time those "tiny" cell phone batteries last.   



> Next thing ya know, they'll want a USB port on it. Then a 5Gb RAM and a 900 Gb HDD. Then a 10 megapixel camera with 20X zoom. Then touchscreen. Then video conferencing. Then built-in VHF/UHF radios. Then biometric scanner. Then Google Earth. Then access to Shadow Spear. Then mini hydraulics. A solar panel. Built-in sat phone. Frequency jammers. Ice cream. Some soap and toothpaste.
> 
> Fuck, the possibilities are endless...



LOL, that is exactly what we want, but you forgot to include the laser range finder/designator, with the ocular that you can view video through, and designate targets.  We have some of these on one platform, but we need to shrink that platform down to that wrist band thing, or to I-Phone size.  Access to ShadowSpear would be a definate plus.  

But like 0699 said, we can't forget about the basics.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 17, 2010)

Won't a big honking glowing thing on your arm be a giant target indicator?


----------



## buffalo61 (Oct 17, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> Won't a big honking glowing thing on your arm be a giant target indicator?


 
There are a couple of things that can be done to avoid becoming a target indicator.  Find a way to adjust the brightness for the level of darkness that you are operating in, and cover it when being used, much like you would do if looking at a map in the dark with a flashlight. (going back to 0699's post about "the basics")  

Or they could develop a sreen that is similar to the Nook or the Kindle, where it doesn't emit light.  Maybe find a way that you could view it through night vision so you wouldn't be comprimised by having to view it with a flashlight.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 17, 2010)

The NVG thing occurred to me as well, but light is light and you don't have your NVGs with you...

I'm just thinking worst case. I think the thing is cool, like Splinter Cell levels of cool.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 17, 2010)

buffalo61 said:


> LOL, that is exactly what we want, but you forgot to include the laser range finder/designator, with the ocular that you can view video through, and designate targets.  We have some of these on one platform, but we need to shrink that platform down to that wrist band thing, or to I-Phone size.  Access to ShadowSpear would be a definate plus.
> 
> But like 0699 said, we can't forget about the basics.


 
Yeah. Dunno if this is being fixed already, but I think the biggest bitch would be to make all those platforms from the different branches work and communicate with what the others have, so for example, the stream of digital data coming from the Navy can be interpreted by the Army and Air Force gadgets, and vice versa.

Can't remember how many times I've read about stories F-16 pilots wanting to communicate to the elements on the ground so he can provide ground support and not have to bounce off HQ. If the element on the ground lost their radio or TACP/JTAC, at the very least they should be able to send a text message to the pilot's HUD.  LOL!

Damn. My mind is just wired up this Monday morning.


----------



## AWP (Oct 18, 2010)

TheSiatonist said:


> YIf the element on the ground lost their radio or TACP/JTAC, at the very least they should be able to send a text message to the pilot's HUD.



That is highly unlikely to ever happen. The Air Force isn't keen on anyone talking to it's aircraft who isn't in the Air Force.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 18, 2010)

Maybe I'm odd... but all I needed was my compass and a prc-148 to do call for fire. Map or GPS to get a grid if it wasn't from a known point.  

Tech is great but you *NEED *to know how to fight without batteries...


----------



## Teufel (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not getting one until they come out with the NJP app.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 18, 2010)

Teufel said:


> I'm not getting one until they come out with the NJP app.


 
GUILTY.

Next.


----------



## Manolito (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't care how much technology you have or how you use it. Until our management gets the political bullshit out of the way and go back to win at all cost we will still not reach our potential. Whats up with a no fire zone in the middle of a war?
Bill


----------



## Brooklynben (Oct 18, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> Tech is great but you *NEED *to know how to fight without batteries...


  Spot on.  There's a growing list of natural and man made threats to the dependable operation of any electronic device.  One or more major 'events' could send everyone back (at least for a while) to using WWII tech.  As long as everyone keeps this in mind and is prepared for the possibility; these new gizmos are fantastic.


----------



## TheWookie (Oct 18, 2010)

This technology is cool, I saw a live demo of it at a Biometric Symposium I was at in Baltimore a few weeks ago.  I saw something L-3 communications had (they call it the LWDT -light weight data terminal) and I think I saw Northrup Grumman with another similar version.  A lot of the government system integrators are fighting over money for these type of projects. 

I personally think it's going to happen on the iPhone before it will happen on a wristband.  The Army LOVES the iPhone.  The company I work for offers a few cool apps on the iPhone already, facial recognition, iris recognition, and a once touch fingerprint reader.  We have been approached about putting voice recognition on our iPhone, but that technology is got a way to go.  Someday in the future the iPhone will be issued to new Army and Marine Corps recruits.

I've been told by somebody from the Apple Law Enforcement side that the FLETC and the FBI academy will soon be issuing new recruits iPads instead of textbooks.  It's a no brainer from a ROI standpoint if you just consider the amount of money they spend on textbooks for new Officers/Agents.  Plus the iPad offers so much more for the Agents down the road. 

Like it or not, the iPhone is here to stay.

A shameless plug for my company and our iPhone:


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 18, 2010)

Teufel said:


> I'm not getting one until they come out with the NJP app.


 
lol

"14 and 14, loss of pay and reduction of rank suspended for 30 days"


----------



## TheWookie (Oct 18, 2010)

I forgot to add:  I'm a pretty big gear queer these days, but I do, however, strongly concur that our warriors need to be able to - locate, close with, and destroy the enemy by fire and maneuver, or repel the enemy’s assault by fire and close combat -- without batteries.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 20, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> That is highly unlikely to ever happen. The Air Force isn't keen on anyone talking to it's aircraft who isn't in the Air Force.


 
Well, a few years ago the powers-that-be also said women can't be on subs...


----------

